# Two Caribe



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi guys







can I put 2-3 caribe in the same aquarium







the aquarium is 300lt(75-80g)thanks..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sure you can... just keep in mind juvenile caribas are very territorial and cannibal so i'd recommend you keep your tank temp under 78... eventually you may need a bigger tank since they get really big given the proper conditions...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks man







I have a friend who can order small caribe so I m gonna take 2 or 3 and I will buy bigger tank for them,looking for 600lt tank now


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey is there any good documentaries about piranhas?







sorry


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

wolf in the water, search it on youtube


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I can advise yoy this one of Ivan Mikolji : http://www.aquatic-experts.com/PIRANHA_1_DVD.html

Definately the best I've seen so far


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks I will watch that..I m just watching how my oscar attacking twice larger synodontis..looks funny..sorry off topic..ok who can send me some piranhas in croatia??


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

o man great documentary..thanks..


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> ok who can send me some piranhas in croatia??


and i am wondering about this,Croatia or Montenegro delivery








we are neighbours


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yeah bro


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Alexander75 in your neck of woods also.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Alexander75 in your neck of woods also.


yeap!
alexander75 is from Serbia,Lorteti HR from Croatia,and i am from Montenegro.
all states from EX Yugoslavia,south Europe








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yugoslavia


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

and we want some piranhas


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> hey is there any good documentaries about piranhas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


river monsters i believe the first episode is piranhas


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> and we want some piranhas


that's right bro!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Couldn't you guys take a train to Germany and get some? Or too far or a ride? I've seen members from Italy, Greece and France getting P's too...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

mr.hannibal you are from venezuela







are all your piranhas wild?I mean did you catch them in the river?

to smoke: I don t know how to import them across the border..we are not in eu..yet


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Couldn't you guys take a train to Germany and get some? Or too far or a ride? I've seen members from Italy, Greece and France getting P's too...


yes we can,but it is too far,and depends,what part of Germany,south or north.
it is much easier to get hem from Slovenia







.
if i go to Germany with the car,i must lose minimum 5 days,i want to go to see something,to get out at night...
and of course,then border,till we get in EU


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

lorteti hr said:


> mr.hannibal you are from venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, all wild but i didn't catch them... i've fish piranhas many times before but none of my Ps where catched by me... take a look: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199093-last-fishing-trip-to-los-llanos-venezuela/page__p__2679214__hl__%22fishing+trip%22__fromsearch__1#entry2679214


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

o man thanks for the photo,beautiful







so many exotic animals







in croatia we only have cats and dogs and earthworms..earthworms is our famous snake its like anaconda


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> o man thanks for the photo,beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and we also!
in Montenegro me and one of my friend got piranhas.
he gets few reds from me,other people got pacu,thinking that is real piranhas









zoo shops sells them as reds,and people are confused when they stay out of plants in tank


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> mr.hannibal you are from venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, all wild but i didn't catch them... i've fish piranhas many times before but none of my Ps where catched by me... take a look: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199093-last-fishing-trip-to-los-llanos-venezuela/page__p__2679214__hl__%22fishing+trip%22__fromsearch__1#entry2679214









[/quote]
Hannibal,u are lucky son...









so i must pay 220euros(300$) for one 20+ cm caribe , and u in Venezuela eat them for lunch









u go in the market,and say,please one killogram of caribe for dinner.

like me but for mackarel or orada fish from sea


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey bro I send the messages to that guy that you told me and nothing for now..should I also take elong 16cm for my second tank?are they really crazy and aggressive?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha fan mne said:


> mr.hannibal you are from venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, all wild but i didn't catch them... i've fish piranhas many times before but none of my Ps where catched by me... take a look: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199093-last-fishing-trip-to-los-llanos-venezuela/page__p__2679214__hl__%22fishing+trip%22__fromsearch__1#entry2679214









[/quote]
Hannibal,u are lucky son...









so i must pay 220euros(300$) for one 20+ cm caribe , and u in Venezuela eat them for lunch









u go in the market,and say,please one killogram of caribe for dinner.

like me but for mackarel or orada fish from sea








[/quote]









Cariba is not a fish you will find in city markets (no one is really interested in them since there are many other better options for food), but a fish native fishermen get for their family (to get eaten)... is not a fish you will find (normally) in regular fish stores but you can order them for a fair price (around $7-8 for a 5-6" cariba, around $20 for a 10" cariba)... it's just "supply and demand"...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey guys this is my two tanks..







I find a pictures....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks..but that is old pictures.there is much better filtration on them right now..I have two aquaclear110 hang-on filtersand a air pumps


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

rimless! very nice!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks mate..but I just got larger tank for my five red belly piranhas














pictures in a few days..


----------

